

Why #Gamergaters Piss Me the F*** Off - smacktoward
https://medium.com/the-cauldron/why-gamergaters-piss-me-the-f-off-a7e4c7f6d8a6

======
jessaustin
(In case the title didn't tip you off, TFA contains coarse language.)

